# 2004 x trail egr valve blanking??



## colxtrail (May 9, 2014)

Hi new on the forum got a smokey 2.2 dci sport (black smoke only) and been told it's a faulty egr valve. Been told blanking it off will put the engine fault light on. Has anyone done it? And what was the results?
Regards Colin


----------

